# Woven Fencing



## nrandel (Jan 6, 2012)

Hi All: I need to make a woven steel fence around the perimeter of this industry. I've watched a How to... on You Tube but it was a straight fence. The fence I need to make is all arches. Can anyone show me how to make this curvy fence using Tulle (veil material) or any other material for N-scale? Thanks.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Try some mosquito netting.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

I used the bridal veil material to make chain link fencing. It
is close to HO scale.

I had difficulty cutting the material accurately. Shay, here on
the Forum, says to place it between two pieces of paper and
then cut the sandwich. 

I used trimmed toothpicks for fence posts. I laid the 'fence' down
and glued the extended ends that will be cut off to hold it.,
Then I glued the posts to it. To install it, simply drill holes for
the toothpicks to fit into with a drop of glue.

You can fashion a gate using wire to make the frame then
glue the veil material to that.

Don


----------



## wingnut163 (Jan 3, 2013)

spray it with paint/hair spray and lay it on some thing that has the same curve. let it dry a touch be for you put it down, it may stick.


----------



## nrandel (Jan 6, 2012)

*THANK...*

...you all for your thoughts and experiences. Your suggestions has helped me think outside the box and come up with a plan.:smilie_daumenpos:


----------

